# enveloppe d'achat pour du materiel educatif



## Nounou80100 (4 Août 2022)

bonjour, le conseil departemental de la somme vous propose  une enveloppe d'achat pour du materiel educatif de l'enfant. exemple materiel decouverte sensoriel, du materiel de détente, materiel de motricitré libre. Avez vous déjà eu ce genre de proposition. Il nous rembourse 80 % de la facture a hauteur d'une enveloppe de 200 euros. Je dois  envoyer des devis d enseignes spécialisé en magasin ou internet. Sur qu'elle site ou magasin puis-je faire un devis?  Si  vous l'avez fait où vous êtes aller. Car certains site comme montessori sont chère.


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

En magasin ou
Sur internet vous choisissez vos articles 
Une fois mis dans votre panier vous faites une capture d'écran que vous imprimez


----------



## Ariv42 (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
J'ai acheté des blocs de motricité sur Madeleine jeux


----------



## Euphrasie (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Hann, trop bien, chanceux enfants ... Pourquoi j'habite pas dans la Somme ???... Dommage que ce dispositif ne soit pas à l'échelle nationale ? C'est pô juste ! 
Belle journée


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Août 2022)

Et voilà encore des disparités on n'y arrivera jamais !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Août 2022)

Super pour vous profiter s en . Ici on a pas cela


----------



## Lijana (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si l'IRCEM donne aussi une aide lors des renouvellements d'agréments? il me semble avoir lu ça quelque part.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Août 2022)

Oui l ircem peu vous fournir une aide pour le renouvellement de matériel sous certaines conditions


----------



## Griselda (4 Août 2022)

Ici non jamais eut aucune aide de qui que ce soit, en Gironde.

Il existe l'aide de l'IRCEM mais je me débrouille comme une nouille car curieusement à chaque fois que je vais en prendre connaissance ce n'est jamais le bon moment.

Pour ce qui est des devis je pense que n'importe quelle enseigne de jouets sera ravies de te faire ce devis sachant que ça va lui rapporter une cliente avec une belle enveloppe et probablement la fideliser.


----------



## Lijana (4 Août 2022)

Merci,
Et quelle serait les conditions, le savez vous?
Si c'était mes revenus çà va. mais s'il faut les revenus de toute la famille.......


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Août 2022)

Je sais que par exemple pour les chèques vacances ou cultures oui c est le revenu de votre conjoint et vous même pour l aide au renouvellement du matériel j aurais tendance à dire que c est pareil le mieux est que vous alliez sur le site et faite une simu vous serez de suite fixer si possible ou pas


----------



## Griselda (4 Août 2022)

Oui c'est toute la famille ce qui en soit n'est pas très logique car alors cela veut dire que si le conjoint a un bon revenu c'est à lui d'aider son conjoint AM à acheter du matériel pour travailler.


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Août 2022)

Oui Griselda j'ai appris grâce à ce forum qu'on pouvait avoir des aides par l'IRCEM manque de pot je n'y ai pas eu droit récemment mais j'aurais pu largement y avoir droit dans le passé mais çà l'IRCEM ne le crie pas sur les toits et c'est dommage !!! alors n'hésitez pas ç faire la demande si vos revenus ne sont pas trop élevés mais je ne sais pas sur quoi ils se basent en fait !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Août 2022)

angèle1982  oui c est bien dommage que l ircem informe pas ses adhérents sur les aides qu il propose . Beaucoup de personnes passe à côté de ses aides même moi pendant plusieurs années je suis passer à côté 

Il tienne compte de la composition de la famille et des revenus de chacun


----------



## Lijana (6 Août 2022)

Merci pour vous réponses. 

Je suis allée sur le site. Aide social, mais je n’ai rien trouvé pour les assmats. 

Je vais y aller voir encore.  
Merci !


----------



## fanny35 (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait une demande à l'ircem en octobre pour un 1er agrément, ils m'ont accordé:
 - une aide de 500 euros sur présentation des factures
 - Des chèques vacances

Je les ai reçus en janvier.

J'ai aussi vu que les aides pouvaient être redemandées au moment du renouvellement.

Il y a un onglet sur leur site avec les aides disponibles (Mon action sociale, réaliser le diagnostic).

En revanche, ils demandent tous les revenus du foyer et il faut leur envoyer pas mal de justificatifs (impôts, salaires...),
donc je pense également qu'ils se basent sur l'ensemble des revenus du foyer.

Voilà, si cela peut aider 

Bonne journée


----------



## Lijana (6 Août 2022)

Merci Fanny


----------



## Nefermimi54 (8 Août 2022)

Quelle chance, chez moi dans le 54 on te dit que les frais d'entretiens servent à cela. "Aides toi, le ciel t'aidera".
 Dès que l'on travaille à 2, si petit soit le salaire de l'Ass.Mat, on ne rentre plus dans aucune case pour avoir de l'aide dans quoique ce soit. Mon mari au Smic, nous pénalise. Il faudrait que je sois seule ou qu'il soit au chômage pour avoir une quelconque allocation ou aide. 
Trop de différence entre les départements.


----------



## Lijana (8 Août 2022)

Bon j'arrête la demande, beaucoup des choses à envoyer à a raconter, mon fils me fait monter les revenus, et puis il faut justifier combien on dépense.


----------



## Jess (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Et oui comme toujours l’injustice , les aides devraient être les mêmes pour tous car sous prétexte que l’on travail et que nous dépassons un peu le barème qui me paraît bien bas et fait exprès nous n’avons droit à rien !!! 
Alors que si nous faisons le calcul entre ce que nous payons pour travailler ( ex pour le conjoint essence , usure de la voiture et compteur kilométrique qui grimpe ..) nous en temps qu’assmat les frais lier à l’achat de jouets , d’activités, etc … c’est pas avec les indemnités d’entretien que l’on va loin .
Nous gagnons pas forcément plus qu’une personne qui ne travail pas et à en plus droit à toutes les aides à savoir qu’il y a un bon nombre de personne qui se complaît à ne pas travailler et qui aura avec un peu de chance le minimum retraite donc voilà quoi vive l’injustice…
Courage à toute et faite quand même la demande d’aide à chaque on ne sait jamais


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Août 2022)

Jess c'est tout à fait le minimum vieillesse sera assuré à des personnes qui n'auront jamais travaillé donc cela serait à étudier très sérieusement !!! je ne sais pas trop ce que je vais toucher mais je n'aurais même pas 1000 euros net donc j'attends leur fameuse loi qui va donner à tous et toutes ce montant parait-il ??? mais à qui ? bref je me demande si tous ces "faignants" ou "profiteurs" ne sont pas les plus intelligents au bout du compte ??? ils auront eu toute leur vie durant les aides de la CAF les restaus du coeur etc etc ... je parle bien sûr des "professionnels" de la fainéantise !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Août 2022)

Concernant les jeux, je n'en achète pour ainsi dire plus. J'en emprunte à la ludothèque située à 5 km de chez moi en fonction de l'évolution des enfants en accueil. Cela permet de "faire tourner les jouets" à moindre frais. Et si j'en achète, c'est en bourses aux jouets ou en braderies. Mais c'est très rare. Ainsi je recentre mes indemnités d'entretien sur l'eau, le chauffage, l'électricité et les achats plus important de matériels de puériculture de loin en loin. Achats de puériculture pour lesquels je privilégie les bourses puériculture ou les sites de seconde main quand c'est possible.


----------



## Jess (9 Août 2022)

@angèle1982 et ben tien j’ai regarder un aperçu pour ma retraite simulation à 760€ en partant à 62 ans lol
J’ai commencer à travailler à 17 ans punaises travailler dure toute sa vie pour seulement sa ;-( et encore en espérant que d’ici la sa sera pas repousser à 75 ans le départ retraite 🤣 
@Catie6432 tres bonne idée je vais me renseigner à la ludothèque


----------

